# a middle name for Maddox



## teddiebear_hu

So far I am very happy with these boy names:

Ryker Truett
Cian Lennox
Keagan Berkley
Sayer Baines
Paxton Calder or Calder Paxton

I am having a very tough time coming up with a middle name for Maddox.


----------



## SamLandD

the name Maddox is gorgeous!! the only ones of these i really like though are Maddox Adler and Vander and Becker xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

I voted for Maddox Beckham... love the name Maddox... but in all honesty, i don't like any of those middle name choices... sorry :flower:

Keagan Berkley is nice! 

And i love Cian Lennox (if Cian is pronounced like "Kian," which i'm assuming it is :shrug:)


----------



## Flowermommy

I voted Maddox Ridge, mainly cos when I saw the name Maddox I immediately thought a one syllable name would go best in the middle. That's just my opinion tho. Loving Ryker Truett too. X


----------



## teddiebear_hu

Thank you all so, so much! Cian (Key in) Lennox, Ryker Truett, and Keagan Berkley just fit together like gloves to me. I love Maddox as a first, but trying to find a middle that fits as well as the others (in my opinion) is very hard.


----------



## discoclare

I voted Becker, Vander and Kincaid. I love Kincaid is so unusual! Of your other names I quite like Paxton. How about Paxton Kincaid?


Are you american? A couple of your names are extremely famous footballers in this country! So people here probably wouldn't use the name unless they were a big fan. Beckham would be like the american football equivalent of giving your son the middle name Manning. If it wasn't David Beckham's name I would like it as a name, so I'm trying to say if I was American instead of British I might have voted for it. 

Same with Keagan. Don't like it because it reminds me of Kevin Keegan who was a famous player (though he is not as internationally famous as David Beckham). He is also famous for having very bad hair:

https://bacardibreezer.football365.com/mediastore/Story_Images/Bacardi/haircuts/kevin_keegan_hair_200.jpg


----------



## discoclare

^but i would probably like the name Keagan if i didn't know who Kevin Keegan was!


----------



## teddiebear_hu

Too funny! I did not know a lot of my name choices were names of ball players. Yes, I am American.


----------



## CedarWood

I voted Ridge - saw too late that could vote for more than one - was stuck between Ridge and Vander!


----------



## mal79

not a fan of any. 
what about Maddox Chase 
or better yet
Chase Maddox?


----------



## odd_socks

*i love maddox its one of my fave names, i voted becker*


----------



## Heather212

Yeah Maddox seems like a tough name to find middle names for. How about Maddox Rainer (it's of German origin)

Maddox Jonathon sounds pretty good too :)

Just thought of this one, Maddox Alexander!


----------



## teddiebear_hu

Heather212 said:


> Yeah Maddox seems like a tough name to find middle names for. How about Maddox Rainer (it's of German origin)
> 
> Maddox Jonathon sounds pretty good too :)
> 
> Just thought of this one, Maddox Alexander!

Thank you so much! I think Maddox Rainer clicks very well...but it's too close to one of my girl names, Aspen Sophia Rayne.

After saying all these over and over again, I was really liking Maddox Adler and Maddox Becker. Then I realized Adler would not work, the initials are MAD. I think Maddox Becker sounds perfect!

Thank you so much, everyone!


----------



## littlelamb

I have a friend who has a Ryker and a Maddox, and I see Ryker is one of the other names you like. Both are very nice names. So maybe combine the two....Maddox Ryker or Ryker Maddox :) 

By the way, I believe her son's full name is David Maddox and he is called Maddox. 

Good luck!


----------



## teddiebear_hu

Thank you!

I love both names, I may want to use both in the future. But I really like both Maddox Ryker and Ryker Maddox.


----------

